# Tight pussies overrated?



## avidity (Mar 26, 2014)

Dian Hanson, editor of _The Big Book of Pussy_ said in a recent interview that small pussies are not always preferable to larger ones.

"There are men who love big pussies. When I did [the book], I talked to men who said, 'I don't understand all this stuff about a tight pussy. It doesn't necessarily feel better'. A very small pussy is like an asshole. It doesn't necessarily feel the best. [The pleasure of anal sex] is all about power...A big pussy seems like it has been exercised. You feel free to bash around in there."

Thoughts? Feels?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

What the heck is a 'big' pussy? Does he mean labia?


----------



## avidity (Mar 26, 2014)

A looser vagina, I s'pose?


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Tighter is always better, as long as she can take it all without discomfort or other issues. 

Loose is really not a good thing at all.


----------



## RichardHead (Feb 26, 2015)

Good depth,yet tight = win


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

It may be one of those "whatever fits best" things, similar to penis size. My boyfriend said he's been with a few women who were so tight that he came prematurely and thus didn't enjoy sex with them. And I've had that happen with a different guy before, where the guy kept being really premature because of the tightness. I've also had some seriously uncomfortable sex which annoyed my partners due to trouble entering.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

avidity said:


> Dian Hanson, editor of _The Big Book of Pussy_ said in a recent interview that small pussies are not always preferable to larger ones.
> 
> "There are men who love big pussies. When I did [the book], I talked to men who said, 'I don't understand all this stuff about a tight pussy. It doesn't necessarily feel better'. A very small pussy is like an asshole. It doesn't necessarily feel the best. [The pleasure of anal sex] is all about power...A big pussy seems like it has been exercised. You feel free to bash around in there."
> 
> Thoughts? Feels?


I'm sorry I just started laughing when I read this post, I don't know why, but the whole thing cracks me up.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Tight pussy thats dry?

Or tight pussy thats wet?

I would be willing to wager that tight dry pussy is probably overrated to most men. But lmao, I can't fathom the issue with pussy so wet the walls come in tight. i.e. malleable pussy.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

I need vodka.


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm sure this is a "good fit" sort of thing. I've actually seen a very petite girl (I'm talking like 5ft and 75 pounds) who said she couldn't really even have sex because it wouldn't even fit or if it did it didn't feel good at all.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I like all shapes and sizes. Every vagina is a whole new experience.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

I mean... too much of anything wouldn't be good. Too tight = discomfort for the girl, and likely the guy, too. Too loose = "Are you in yet?"

So yeah.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Somewhere in the middle is ideal. Basically, it's pussy Goldilocks. Don't ask why the baby bear has the medium pussy, it just does. It's papa bear who has the pussy that's too tight, you gotta stay consistent with the lore. Keep in mind though, that depending on your country of residence, fucking underage bears might be illegal no matter how perfect their pussies are. Rules are rules.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Anal sex is about p-
..
WHAT
seriously?
GUYS only have one orifice in their butt, and me trying to use it instead of anything else is about power?
REALLY?


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I quite agree. It's monstrous to get a moggy sozzled on champagne. An utter cat-astrophe!

(That's what we're talking about, right?)


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I think it may depend on the man's penis size and sexual style. Guys who like to get all porn-y in bed who have medium or large penises probably feel inhibited by a woman who says "stop that it freaking hurts" unless they're sadists, which all men who want to do crazy stuff in bed are not necessarily. 

I think men with smaller to average size penises who are very vanilla may prefer a smaller vagina.

I don't know. I hate when people say they don't care about size. I'm like, um I do. Too small is ridiculous and too large hurts.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Cephalonimbus said:


> Somewhere in the middle is ideal. Basically, it's pussy Goldilocks. Don't ask why the baby bear has the medium pussy, it just does. It's papa bear who has the pussy that's too tight, you gotta stay consistent with the lore. Keep in mind though, that depending on your country of residence, fucking underage bears might be illegal no matter how perfect their pussies are. Rules are rules.


It's the same way with me and dicks. Goldilocks dick gets a ridiculous amount of tolerance in other areas from me, unless he's just poorly groomed and smelly, or has a terrible fucking personality. 



I think it's an important point to remember though that women who have vaginal control can do it all. I can do crazy stuff if I'm turned on enough, but if I want someone to cum faster, I can pretty much make it happen by squeezing it with my pelvic floor.


----------



## AesSidhe (Dec 14, 2014)

I heard you guys like wet pussy, so I thought: "lets share some wet pussy with you guys" xDDD


* *


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

@_AesSidhe_ We are clearly a class-act.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

It obviously depends on the size of the cock inserted into the pussy...


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I like all shapes and sizes. Every vagina is a whole new experience.


Good point! 

Every vagina is a hole; new experience!


------

On topic:

My petite ex girlfriend had a huge vagina. It was sometimes hard to cum.

I had sex a couple times with another girl lately who had a really tight vagina. It was fantastic, I didn't last very long but meh.

Now my current girlfriend has what I think is an average vagina. Maybe a _tiny_ bit on the bigger side. But meh I'm not fussed, it means I don't finish immediately, she gets to 'enjoy' it for much longer, and well to be honest the largeness of the aforementioned ex-girlfriend means that I'm now quite easily pleased.

However I would say that a tighter vagina does give a better feeling and a guaranteed insta-cum, if your aim is to please the guy as efficiently as possible.

Personally I'm glad I don't cum instantly though. It must be really frustrating for girls when that happens...


----------



## DemonD (Jun 12, 2012)

Aren't vaginae quite formable in that they can contract and expand to quite a significant degree?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

avidity said:


> A looser vagina, I s'pose?


What does that even mean? Vaginas are elastic - no amount of sex will make them 'loose'. Childbirth and ageing process on the other hand, might. Unless that's what you mean? IDK...



> Aren't vaginae quite formable in that they can contract and expand to quite a significant degree?


Yes. When properly aroused. If not properly aroused, then all sorts of problems can occur. One may have involuntary contracting of the vaginal muscles for example which can make sex painful for them.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

DemonD said:


> Aren't vaginae quite formable in that they can contract and expand to quite a significant degree?


Yes and no. Vaginae can expand a lot, but it takes patience and skill and can be quite frustrating. I have a somewhat small vagina, and every time I have sex with someone over 6 inches I feel a sharp pain once they hit my cervix (or even for anyone over 5 if we do DP). It takes a minute of easing into the back before my vagina will expand. And for every inch over 6, it takes another few minutes of awkwardly/nervously prodding further back until I can handle all of it. Not to mention, penetration itself can be difficult. It's frustrating to spend 10 minutes trying to penetrate the first time even when I'm very wet already, and sometimes after quite a lot of foreplay.


----------



## Sinsinity (Nov 14, 2014)

It's funny/interesting that I think this subject is somehow offensive, but talking about dick sizes isn't. I don't mean that you shouldn't discuss it, but I really have no interest in participating. A new experience for me, hah.


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Sinsinity said:


> It's funny/interesting that I think this subject is somehow offensive, but talking about dick sizes isn't. I don't mean that you shouldn't discuss it, but I really have no interest in participating. A new experience for me, hah.


I like how well this opinion syncs up with the expression you have in your avatar.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Sinsinity said:


> It's funny/interesting that I think this subject is somehow offensive, but talking about dick sizes isn't. I don't mean that you shouldn't discuss it, but I really have no interest in participating. A new experience for me, hah.


Talking about dick size is just as sensitive as talking about vaginas. Who says it's not?


----------



## Sinsinity (Nov 14, 2014)

Fredward said:


> I like how well this opinion syncs up with the expression you have in your avatar.


Haha thanks for saying that, because I didn't really think much when I chose the picture (out of several different facial expressions I had photoed), but now when I think about it I can relate to the expression quite a bit, when I'm in my analytical mode that is. This mode isn't generally the one I like to display to the world, but when I'm on this forum I'm probably in that mode more often than not, so displaying something else here would mostly be a lie. A simpler way of putting it would be that this expression represents my introverted mode, which I rarely display in social situations. Aaaand you didn't ask for an explanation of the picture, but you got one anyway! :tongue:



Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Talking about dick size is just as sensitive as talking about vaginas. Who says it's not?
> 
> Edit: Ah, you said _you _thought. Well, I guess it's because you don't have one, maybe?  Or that people for some reason think vaginas and anything to do with them are like, offensive or something..


Yeah, something like that! I can't explain why I think this way, but on a larger scale I would rather fight for women than for men. Their problems are more important to me, and so on. When it comes to men's issues I rarely really care, and it'd be cool to know why. =) In total I've had better experiences with women, so I guess it's only natural that my mindset has turned out this way.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

conscius said:


> I'm sorry I just started laughing when I read this post, I don't know why, but the whole thing cracks me up.


When it said "you feel free to bash around in there" my thoughts were
a) one of those Looney Tunes cartoons where two characters are fighting inside of a bag with exaggerated punching sounds and stars
b) DICK MOSHPIT!!

Anyway, I've never really understood why people make such a big deal over these things. Like seriously, just fuck already instead of analyzing the size of this and the length of that.



tanstaafl28 said:


> I like all shapes and sizes. Every vagina is a whole new experience.







(omg and I just realized they're going on a "magic carpet ride" in the video. Sorry you guys, I have the sense of humor of a middle-school boy.)


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## crackitty (Sep 4, 2014)

I can kinda see the disadvantage of a small pussy. If we're talking tightness, I think I'm average, maybe on the tighter side of average? I dunno, my “tightness” has only been mentioned a hand full of times by partners. But I do think I have a short vajayjay and that is annoying. It doesn't take much to slam into my cervix, but I also think most of the D that I have had was on the larger side of average. Except for one of my first real BF's that fucker was hung and it sucked. I've bled from sex with him more than once and no I was not virgin. Not fun!

What I hate is if I really like someone I want them to relax and just fuck me the way they want to fuck me. The guy that I like, I think the sex is really good and really compatible, but when he's really turned on he's just a smidge too big for me. It sucks having to put the breaks on when we were both getting pretty into things. That being said I don't think men really understand foreplay. A little bit of kissing and some second base can certainly turn me on, but it isn't exactly reeving the engine. You can get a lot more mileage out of me when the foreplay is good. I think a lot of guys overcomplicate things, just a lot of very sensual touching really gets me going and a lot of the woman I talk to feel the same way. Believe it or not just touching my shoulder the right way can do a lot more for me than say, a rushed hand job.... but I digress.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Cinnamon83 said:


> Tight pussy thats dry?
> 
> Or tight pussy thats wet?
> 
> I would be willing to wager that tight dry pussy is probably overrated to most men. But lmao, I can't fathom the issue with pussy so wet the walls come in tight. i.e. malleable pussy.



what is dry pussy like? Never seen it or been around it.......

what is loose pussy like? Never seen it or been ar..... errrrrr inside it.

GRINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakeDK (Jun 27, 2011)

devoid said:


> It may be one of those "whatever fits best" things, similar to penis size. *My boyfriend said he's been with a few women who were so tight that he came prematurely and thus didn't enjoy sex with them*. And I've had that happen with a different guy before, where the guy kept being really premature because of the tightness. I've also had some seriously uncomfortable sex which annoyed my partners due to trouble entering.


I had a girlfriend once who was so tight that I almost cried when trying to enter her pussy. Apologetically she tried to calm me and said, "don't worry, it will get better.." I remember thinking to myself but never telling her, "You don't understand, these are tears of joy!"

Not to ruin your boyfriend's pretty little lie, but I think truth must be told. It is the fking best!

Let me explain. If a man cums prematurely it is a negative experience for the woman because there's no fun in it for her. However, for the man, it means ..... [the exactly opposite] ...... It means A LOT OF FUN, however, only for a short period of time. But an extended period of time is not always better though it can be. Because of the less friction caused by a loose vagina, it will also take a longer time to cum. So because a tight pussy makes a lot of friction, a man will cum quicker. This goes both ways, the larger the penis, the more friction caused.

You may judge me for speaking the truth, and talking of my own experience in this, but after having been with ladies/sluts (I appreciate the character of all women willing to have sex with me, and will leave the judgment to you) in which pussies I can position the whole of my fist, I can say that regardless of how kinky and exciting such an act can be, that the tight pussy wins.

With regards to accessibility to the heavens of the tight pussy, I'll say, what comes easy won't last, and that I'd rather have difficulty letting my penis into it than having it easy. I don't see how there can even be any discussion in this matter. Having a hard time or having difficulty entering a tight pussy is not bad, it's part of the feel good friction.

Why do you think legal terms like _Ius primae noctis_ exist?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

aef8234 said:


> Anal sex is about p-
> ..
> WHAT
> seriously?
> ...



Idk if you noticed, but they're talking about hetero sex.


Anyway I kind of prefer small pussies cause my member isn't exactly porn material. Gotta find one that fits right, eh?


----------



## Fredward (Sep 21, 2013)

Definitely Phemale said:


> Idk if you noticed, but they're talking about hetero sex.


And it's about power then because...?

Also. Your username is a lie. I am very disappointed.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

JakeDK said:


> You may judge me for speaking the truth, and talking of my own experience in this, but after having been with ladies/sluts (I appreciate the character of all women willing to have sex with me, and will leave the judgment to you) in which pussies I can position the whole of my fist, I can say that regardless of how kinky and exciting such an act can be, that the tight pussy wins.


Ladies/sluts

Hahaha.


----------



## Sovereign (Aug 19, 2011)

It's all in the pelvic floor, so I hear. Every vagina can be a "tight" vagina on neural command. 

Plus, if you develop your pelvic floor, you can learn the "shoot ping pong balls across the room with my vag" trick, which is great for making an impression at social gatherings. 

Again, so I hear. 

Regardless, all the obsession with size of one thing or another needs to stop. It's crap. I'd take a completely sexually dysfunctional relationship with trust and personal compatibility over mind-blowing sex that I'm always paying for with bits of my sanity. It's just not worth it.


----------



## EternalFrost (Jan 12, 2013)

My strap-on can't tell the difference


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Fredward said:


> And it's about power then because...?
> 
> Also. Your username is a lie. I am very disappointed.


I'm a woman who wants to be a man inside the body of a man who wishes to have the body of a woman. Maybe I have a dick that is average sized, or maybe I have a gigantic clitoris. Who knows? I just call it my "member"


PS. It's definitely a massive clitoris.


----------



## JakeDK (Jun 27, 2011)

EternalFrost said:


> My strap-on can't tell the difference


I've always found lesbian women using a strap-on a turn on. I'm definitely in to feminine women and there's something special about seeing a girl taking charge of a strap-on. But it is not really a turn on if she's not good at using it. She must have good control of it.

I never understood why this is a turn on though.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

There is an old thread discussing seriously (I think) the matter in another way, each body is different and each personal preference is different. While I've got many male friends saying "_tight is better_" we should also have to ask the other part (the woman) how she feels about it, satisfied or not.

I had a relationship with a woman who _for-whatever-reason-that-I-don't-know_, has a vagina that keeps changing/adapting. This means tight, then having sex over the weeks turns into what I recall an average vagina and then stays like that. If she stops having sex for 1 month at least, her vagina turns back to the first state: tight. 

WE both enjoyed diff states but the first one... not quite. There you go.


----------



## crackitty (Sep 4, 2014)

JakeDK said:


> Not to ruin your boyfriend's pretty little lie, but I think truth must be told. It is the fking best!
> 
> Let me explain. If a man cums prematurely it is a negative experience for the woman because there's no fun in it for her. However, for the man, it means ..... [the exactly opposite] ...... It means A LOT OF FUN, however, only for a short period of time. But an extended period of time is not always better though it can be. Because of the less friction caused by a loose vagina, it will also take a longer time to cum. So because a tight pussy makes a lot of friction, a man will cum quicker. This goes both ways, the larger the penis, the more friction caused.
> 
> ...


Perhaps... I mean my vibrator can make me cum in a minute when it's cranked up, but I wouldn't call that the fucking best. Even then, I like it when there's more build up before I cum and the only person I have to worry about is me. There are givers and takers in bed, but I think a lot of the take away for most people is not just their experience but their partners experience too. There is definitely sex that can last too long and it's equally not as fun as sex that doesn't last much at all. Whether it is a big dick or a tight pussy, a “good fit” makes huge difference. Maybe it doesn't matter as much to other people but I will come out and say yes, size is important for me, thank god I have never had strong feelings for a man with a teeny peeny, I don't know what I would do. But all that being said, cumming so quickly sounds like a wasted opportunity. Maybe I'm buying this lie as well, but guy I have been involved with likes to last and gets upset if he cums too quickly. There's been times he hasn't cum at all and that doesn't seem to upset him. He's told me cumming isn't that important to him, he'd rather have a lengthy session than cum. Everybody is different, I would think everyone cares about a “good fit” but what a good fit is probably varies from person to person. Basically a tight pussy isn't the end all be all. Neither is a big wang. I know I want to feel my partner inside me but it's kind of a waste if we're both worried about hurting me.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

"You feel free to 'bash around' in there?"


----------



## JakeDK (Jun 27, 2011)

crackitty said:


> Perhaps... I mean my vibrator can make me cum in a minute when it's cranked up, but I wouldn't call that the fucking best. Even then, I like it when there's more build up before I cum and the only person I have to worry about is me. There are givers and takers in bed, but I think a lot of the take away for most people is not just their experience but their partners experience too. There is definitely sex that can last too long and it's equally not as fun as sex that doesn't last much at all. Whether it is a big dick or a tight pussy, a “good fit” makes huge difference. Maybe it doesn't matter as much to other people but I will come out and say yes, size is important for me, thank god I have never had strong feelings for a man with a teeny peeny, I don't know what I would do. But all that being said, cumming so quickly sounds like a wasted opportunity. Maybe I'm buying this lie as well, but guy I have been involved with likes to last and gets upset if he cums too quickly. There's been times he hasn't cum at all and that doesn't seem to upset him. He's told me cumming isn't that important to him, he'd rather have a lengthy session than cum. Everybody is different, I would think everyone cares about a “good fit” but what a good fit is probably varies from person to person. Basically a tight pussy isn't the end all be all. Neither is a big wang. I know I want to feel my partner inside me but it's kind of a waste if we're both worried about hurting me.


I agree with all you said. I just want to add - because I didn't do so in my previous comment - that one of the biggest pleasures for me is to make my partner come. It is difficult to not come quick with a girl who is very tight. I would really like to get a tight girlfriend who would have the patience to let me get better and better at lasting longer and satisfying her. I was seeing a girl for some time and when we had sex, it would not be too long or too quick, and she would always cum first. Like you mentioned as well, I really didn't mind not cumming and was very pleased just to satisfy her. However, the girl had good sports and was up for another round in which I was to cum as well ;-)


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

I think that it is relative to the size of the guy, but over all, I think that very loose ones are not very pleasurable, and as such, are less desirable. So, I do not think they are over rated, I just think it is subjective.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Apolo said:


> I think that it is relative to the size of the guy, but over all, I think that very loose ones are not very pleasurable, and as such, are less desirable. So, I do not think they are over rated, I just think it is subjective.


Just out of curiosity have you ever actually experienced a "loose" vagina.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

crackitty said:


> Perhaps... I mean my vibrator can make me cum in a minute when it's cranked up, but I wouldn't call that the fucking best. Even then, I like it when there's more build up before I cum and the only person I have to worry about is me. There are givers and takers in bed, but I think a lot of the take away for most people is not just their experience but their partners experience too. There is definitely sex that can last too long and it's equally not as fun as sex that doesn't last much at all. Whether it is a big dick or a tight pussy, a “good fit” makes huge difference. Maybe it doesn't matter as much to other people but I will come out and say yes, size is important for me, thank god I have never had strong feelings for a man with a teeny peeny, I don't know what I would do. But all that being said, cumming so quickly sounds like a wasted opportunity. Maybe I'm buying this lie as well, but guy I have been involved with likes to last and gets upset if he cums too quickly. There's been times he hasn't cum at all and that doesn't seem to upset him. He's told me cumming isn't that important to him, he'd rather have a lengthy session than cum. Everybody is different, I would think everyone cares about a “good fit” but what a good fit is probably varies from person to person. Basically a tight pussy isn't the end all be all. Neither is a big wang. I know I want to feel my partner inside me but it's kind of a waste if we're both worried about hurting me.


I greatly admire your straightforward attitude towards the subject.


----------



## MisterD (Feb 24, 2010)

Tight is def better.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Just out of curiosity have you ever actually experienced a "loose" vagina.


A few times, and it was no where near as pleasant an experience. Then again, I am far from the most sensitive when it comes to sex, so, that made it worse.


----------



## crackitty (Sep 4, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I greatly admire your straightforward attitude towards the subject.


Why, thank you.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

crackitty said:


> Why, thank you.


How do you feel about older men?


----------



## JakeDK (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh! Tanstaafl28, I just realized it's Don Quijote on your avatar!


----------



## crackitty (Sep 4, 2014)

Eh... I've only ever really dated guys my own age, give or take a year. Can't say I've ever felt a connection with anyone significantly older than me.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

crackitty said:


> Perhaps... I mean my vibrator can make me cum in a minute when it's cranked up, but I wouldn't call that the fucking best. Even then, I like it when there's more build up before I cum and the only person I have to worry about is me. There are givers and takers in bed, but I think a lot of the take away for most people is not just their experience but their partners experience too. There is definitely sex that can last too long and it's equally not as fun as sex that doesn't last much at all. Whether it is a big dick or a tight pussy, a “good fit” makes huge difference. Maybe it doesn't matter as much to other people but I will come out and say yes, size is important for me, thank god I have never had strong feelings for a man with a teeny peeny, I don't know what I would do. But all that being said, cumming so quickly sounds like a wasted opportunity. Maybe I'm buying this lie as well, but guy I have been involved with likes to last and gets upset if he cums too quickly. There's been times he hasn't cum at all and that doesn't seem to upset him. He's told me cumming isn't that important to him, he'd rather have a lengthy session than cum. Everybody is different, I would think everyone cares about a “good fit” but what a good fit is probably varies from person to person. Basically a tight pussy isn't the end all be all. Neither is a big wang. I know I want to feel my partner inside me but it's kind of a waste if we're both worried about hurting me.


Thank you so much for responding to @JakeDK so that I didn't get banned for what I was thinking. xD

I don't believe for a second that my boyfriend was lying - partly because he's so brutally honest about every other opinion he has lol. But mostly because I've had a lot of men tell me the same thing. My ex used to last for an hour or more at a time, and sometimes would choose not to get off because he "prefers tantric sex to orgasm." I didn't ask him to do this and even once complained that long sessions were making me sore, and he got really upset and said they were so awesome for him. And a few other men have said similar.

The thing that strikes me the most is when customers do this. I've been working as a stripper for a few months now, and I've had a few customers come in and intentionally not orgasm from a lap dance. One was an Indian guy who practices tantra, and he literally held back orgasm four times and just never came. I think there's an overwhelming majority of men who prefer to get off, but why the hell would someone pay me as a sex worker and choose not to get off, unless they enjoyed it?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

JakeDK said:


> Oh! Tanstaafl28, I just realized it's Don Quijote on your avatar!



Likewise...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

crackitty said:


> Eh... I've only ever really dated guys my own age, give or take a year. Can't say I've ever felt a connection with anyone significantly older than me.



I was just curious. I'm just recently single after nearly 20 years with another woman. I'm not really all that interested.


----------



## crackitty (Sep 4, 2014)

devoid said:


> Thank you so much for responding to @JakeDK so that I didn't get banned for what I was thinking. xD
> 
> I don't believe for a second that my boyfriend was lying - partly because he's so brutally honest about every other opinion he has lol.


Yeah I wasn't about to let that go... My lover, shall we call him that? He's brutally honest too. He's got no time for sugar coating shit, I dunno why he would suddenly have time to tell me fairy tales about vajayjays.Not that I think men actually could care less if it feels like throwing a hotdog down a hallway... I think it would go without saying that both parties want that to actually feel the other one. But yeah I do think you can have too much of a good thing. A very tight pussy can be just as bad as too big of dick, so in that regard yeah, tight pussies (and huge dicks) _can_ be over rated.
@tanstaafl28 I'm flattered, but there's someone I am pursuing... I've read a little of your situation and you have my sympathy. Best of luck. :happy:


----------



## Chester Drawers (Mar 8, 2015)

I think that people are just too hard to satisfy, lol.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

JakeDK said:


> I had a girlfriend once who was so tight that I almost cried when trying to enter her pussy. Apologetically she tried to calm me and said, "don't worry, it will get better.." I remember thinking to myself but never telling her, "You don't understand, these are tears of joy!"
> 
> Not to ruin your boyfriend's pretty little lie, but I think truth must be told. It is the fking best!
> 
> ...


LIES. All of it. Longer is _sooooooooooooooooooooooo_ much better. If you edge long enough, you can make your orgasms so much better than the old wank it and cum as fast as you can.

Don't even get me started on multiple orgasms. It makes me shudder thinking about it.

And before you object based on my gender marker, I have a penis, so...


----------



## JakeDK (Jun 27, 2011)

devoid said:


> The thing that strikes me the most is when customers do this. I've been working as a stripper for a few months now, and I've had a few customers come in and intentionally not orgasm from a lap dance. One was an Indian guy who practices tantra, and he literally held back orgasm four times and just never came. I think there's an overwhelming majority of men who prefer to get off, but why the hell would someone pay me as a sex worker and choose not to get off, unless they enjoyed it?


Who would orgasm from a lap-dance? You sure, you're not talking about actual sex?


----------



## Abdurrahman Kh (Jun 19, 2013)

only if I can stop laughing ...


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Apolo said:


> A few times, and it was no where near as pleasant an experience. Then again, I am far from the most sensitive when it comes to sex, so, that made it worse.


Was there a reason as to why they apparently had "loose vaginas"?


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Apolo said:


> Then again, I am far from the most sensitive when it comes to sex, so, that made it worse.


that's because they took your foreskin brother... REVOLT!!!



on a more serious note: 

--two things:

1) your (guy's) level of arousal 
2) the woman's level of arousal 


if you do a lot of foreplay, you'll be engorged (sorry, explicit ), and she'll be much tighter--especially if she has an orgasm before you enter. 


i've noticed that if we've had sex multiple times that day, or if i'm just really tired, my erection won't be what it can be, and will therefore feel "less tight" because for whatever reason, my body isn't sending the same amount of blood to my dick as it does when i'm really going (so, again, foreplay). 


slightly off-topic, but can still loop back in--to guys: 

do you notice your erection sizes varying dramatically? like one day you're like, "... eh, whatever, this'll work i guess", and other days you're like, "holy shit! forget school, i'm doing porn mama"?

@Torai

what's "edging", in the context you're using?


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Size is relevant for me only in so far as that I fit without issue and she likes how I fit. Otherwise, my preferences lie more in her sensitivity, taste, smell, wetness, etc. :wink:


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Donovan said:


> what's "edging", in the context you're using?


Orgasm control - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

JakeDK said:


> Who would orgasm from a lap-dance? You sure, you're not talking about actual sex?


A lot of people orgasm from lap dances, if you do it right.  It's all about chemistry, timing and making a connection. One time a customer sat down in front of me, and as soon as I sat in his lap he convulsed and said, "Oh god, there's no way I can last for four minutes of this." x3 I've been told I'm very good at creating a sense of intimacy.


----------



## JakeDK (Jun 27, 2011)

devoid said:


> A lot of people orgasm from lap dances, if you do it right.  It's all about chemistry, timing and making a connection. One time a customer sat down in front of me, and as soon as I sat in his lap he convulsed and said, "Oh god, there's no way I can last for four minutes of this." x3 I've been told I'm very good at creating a sense of intimacy.


You must be a Goddess..


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

JakeDK said:


> You must be a Goddess..


Just a nympho.  It's kind of nice to get paid to do what I'm best at lol!


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

A tight vagina does not feel like a butthole. The anus is really rough and dry; vaginas are smooth and self-lubricating.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Torai said:


> Orgasm control - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I learned about this from_ Orange is the New Black _


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Was there a reason as to why they apparently had "loose vaginas"?


My only guess was that they were... Well, extremely sexually active, and I did not realize it before hand...


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Apolo said:


> My only guess was that they were... Well, extremely sexually active, and I did not realize it before hand...


Vaginas don't get loose[r] with sexual activity.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> What the heck is a 'big' pussy? Does he mean labia?
> 
> And that quote....wtf.


You've never heard of a big vagina? tsk tsk tsk you missing a whole world out there


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> Vaginas don't get loose[r] with sexual activity.



That's what they all say, but big vagina's dont like. aint that right, @Apolo?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

You want one that is tight, but not so tight that it causes her pain, because then she will stop lubricating and it will get dry. You want one deep enough to take it all on full thrust from bulldog position, but shallow enough that you brush past her cervix (it feels good on the base of your head).


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Donovan said:


> REVOLT!!!


Absolutely not lol.... Being able to last for over 45 minutes if I so choose is fantastic, and has lent itself to many an overly satisfied partner.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

This thread is all kinds of awkward.

Vaginas don't get loose from sexual activity. Women are naturally either tight or not. Giving birth over the age of like 30 can result in a looser vagina, though. Usually incredible tightness is due to vaginismus which is basically due to anxiety due to sex. In that case, you need more foreplay.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

seriously though, a big vagina is one with greater depth, just as the male anatomy is smaller or bigger across the male populace, so is the depth of the vagina. I have read this in an article once, through google, so I am an expert on anatomy.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Pseudonymity said:


> seriously though, a big vagina is one with greater depth, just as the male anatomy is smaller or bigger across the male populace, so is the depth of the vagina. I have read this in an article once, through google, so I am an expert on anatomy.


Your B.S. from Google U does you credit.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

koalaroo said:


> This thread is all kinds of awkward.
> 
> Vaginas don't get loose from sexual activity. Women are naturally either tight or not. Giving birth over the age of like 30 can result in a looser vagina, though. Usually incredible tightness is due to vaginismus which is basically due to anxiety due to sex. In that case, you need more foreplay.


Where are you all getting this from? I have been told my whole life, beware of big vagina's, they are like underwater caves and you may need scuba equipment before entering. Turns out I have been deceived this whole time? Us guys just know the female body, perhaps better than most females of course. And it is, through many field studies, by bros of different classes and nations, that multiple sex partners leads to this loose phenomena.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

For what it's worth, the depth of the vagina changes depending on where the woman is in her cycle. During a woman's period of fertility, the cervix is lower (closer to the opening of the vagina.) I assume this facilitates fertilization, but I can tell you that if you're with a longer guy during your fertile period, you're likely to end up with a bruised cervix.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Pseudonymity said:


> That's what they all say, but big vagina's dont like. aint that right, @Apolo?


Agreed. But I will add a caveat. They don't get loose(r) through sexual activity alone, but by frequent sexual activity with men of large girth. The women with whom I experience this, I found out later, slept with a number of different partners a week.... So it would make sense that they would be with some men who had a lot more girth.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Pseudonymity said:


> Where are you all getting this from? I have been told my whole life, beware of big vagina's, they are like underwater caves and you may need scuba equipment before entering. Turns out I have been deceived this whole time? Us guys just know the female body, perhaps better than most females of course. And it is, through many field studies, by bros of different classes and nations, that multiple sex partners leads to this loose phenomena.


I learned this in an actual anatomy class during a unit on female reproduction. There's also an article about it on Psychology Today that I don't feel like dredging up.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

koalaroo said:


> Your B.S. from Google U does you credit.


Google U, Making you fake smart, one forum goer at a time.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

koalaroo said:


> I learned this in an actual anatomy class during a unit on female reproduction. There's also an article about it on Psychology Today that I don't feel like dredging up.


I'm just having fun with this thread, the title of the thread and the title of the book, was really too good to be true.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Apolo said:


> Agreed. But I will add a caveat. *They don't get loose(r) through sexual activity alone, but by frequent sexual activity with men of large girth.* The women with whom I experience this, I found out later, slept with a number of different partners a week.... So it would make sense that they would be with some men who had a lot more girth.


No they don't.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> No they don't.



Youre a child of the bad revolution, of course you'd disagree.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

since size matter, and the net worth of things increases with size, I wonder what is the net worth of a big vagina in comparison to a petite vagina, any takers?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Pseudonymity said:


> Youre a child of the bad revolution, of course you'd disagree.


You're a fun troll. 
:laughing::tongue:


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Vaginas do get loose... temporarily. Most girls are naturally in a certain range of tightness. For being above average a bit, I can tell you that only virginal ones and non-aroused naturally tight ones are "too tight." The rest are all tight enough naturally. When a girl has a "loose vagina" and you should "beware", it's not because it's beat up for life, it's because that since they tighten back up basically overnight, it means you're banging a skank that already got plowed by at least one other person that day.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> No they don't.


Yes they do. How many times have you stuck your penis into the same woman, or multiple women?


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Apolo said:


> Yes they do. How many times have you stuck your penis into the same woman, or multiple women?


Honestly, I don't think so. It doesn't really make sense. The only thing that should affect the tightness of a women's vagina is birth. And I'm not even sure how much that affects it. Otherwise, women who are in long term relationships would have the most "loose" vaginas as they're the ones having the most regular sex. 

Even if women are having sex with many different guys, I don't think that would necessarily mean they're having more sex in general. Just more sex with a greater number of guys.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Apolo said:


> Yes they do. How many times have you stuck your penis into the same woman, or multiple women?


I have a vagina. 

Only childbirth and aging could loosen the elasticity of the vaginal muscle but no sex does not loosen a vagina. A woman may become aroused but her muscles return to a normal state when she isn't. 

A vagina can take a lot of girth or length when it is prepped properly. Then return to its pre aroused state.

I mean what do you think? Very sexually active girls' tampons just fall out because their vagina is 'loose'? Lol.

You need to read about the vagina/surrounding areas.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I mean what do you think? Very sexually active girls' tampons just fall out because their vagina is 'loose'? Lol.


Lol. Exactly.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Honestly, I don't think so. It doesn't really make sense. The only thing that should affect the tightness of a women's vagina is birth. And I'm not even sure how much that affects it. Otherwise, women who are in long term relationships would have the most "loose" vaginas as they're the ones having the most regular sex.
> 
> Even if women are having sex with many different guys, I don't think that would necessarily mean they're having more sex in general. Just more sex with a greater number of guys.


I see where you are going, and agree, but I think we are talking about 2 different things in a way. 

I am merely talking about a woman who frequently has sex with men of greater girth. If a woman is having sex with the same, or multiple partners of Girth A, lets say 6", then they have sex with someone of Girth B, lets say 4", the guy with Girth B will experience the perceived "loose" feeling. 

This is assuming that the woman is having sex with Girth B, within a short amount of time from having had sex with Girth A. Maybe a few days, or couple of weeks. Which is why I think a perceived lack of "tightness" is attributed to someone who sleeps around a good deal. 








Also: An interesting read; For One Night Stands, Girth Matters


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I mean what do you think? Very sexually active girls' tampons just fall out because their vagina is 'loose'? Lol.


They use pads?? :laughing:


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Apolo said:


> I see where you are going, and agree, but I think we are talking about 2 different things in a way.
> 
> I am merely talking about a woman who frequently has sex with men of greater girth. If a woman is having sex with the same, or multiple partners of Girth A, lets say 6", then they have sex with someone of Girth B, lets say 4", the guy with Girth B will experience the perceived "loose" feeling.
> 
> ...


It's bs. So women who use dildos will be looser too then or just real dicks? Whatever.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> It's bs. So women who use dildos will be looser too then or just real dicks? Whatever.


It's all in the girth... Calm down... Sheesh


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> They use pads?? :laughing:


Nooo!!! Not the diapers!!!


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Only a penis can know the answer to this vagina question, and if you are not a penis, tough luck, yo are excused from teh discussion.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

I gave the correct info on last page... Looseness after sex is until like the next day at most. If she is very loose, she already took a D that day. It does expand, but retracts in about half a day. This is why if you are a marathon man, it's not as tight on round 3, but on next day round 1...


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> I gave the correct info on last page... Looseness after sex is until like the next day at most. If she is very loose, she already took a D that day. It does expand, but retracts in about half a day. This is why if you are a marathon man, it's not as tight on round 3, but on next day round 1...


This makes more sense to me.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Jeremy8419 said:


> I gave the correct info on last page... Looseness after sex is until like the next day at most. If she is very loose, she already took a D that day. It does expand, but retracts in about half a day. This is why if you are a marathon man, it's not as tight on round 3, but on next day round 1...


speaking from experience eh, you're a marathon man, aren't you?

ha I reached my quota on stupid posts, otherwise no one will ever take me seriously again.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Pseudonymity said:


> speaking from experience eh, you're a marathon man, aren't you?
> 
> ha I reached my quota on stupid posts, otherwise no one will ever take me seriously again.


Too late. Its already over for you.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Too late. Its already over for you.



haha it's already over. o well I might as well go all in then, but its too deep now. haha no pun intended. 

Only in threads like this, it's just too funny to not be stupid.


----------



## Consolidated Potato (Feb 2, 2015)

avidity said:


> Thoughts? Feels?


Too loose is no good. A loose vagina probably also means she's incredibly out of shape. A fit vag is a controllable vag. That's precisely what Kegels are meant to work out.

Too tight is terrible too because it'll be painful for the gal and unenjoyable for the guy.

Like someone stated earlier with the Goldilocks analogy, it needs to be juuuuust right. Ignore the part where we're talking about the baby bear though as that breaks the analogy.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Apolo said:


> I
> 
> I am merely talking about a woman who frequently has sex with men of greater girth. If a woman is having sex with the same, or multiple partners of Girth A, lets say 6", then they have sex with someone of Girth B, lets say 4", the guy with Girth B will experience the perceived "loose" feeling.
> 
> This is assuming that the woman is having sex with Girth B, within a short amount of time from having had sex with Girth A. Maybe a few days, or couple of weeks. Which is why I think a perceived lack of "tightness" is attributed to someone who sleeps around a good deal.


That is such utter bullshit. IF a lady isn't used to a bigger girth, yeah, it takes some time to become comfortable. About an hour of good foreplay and patience if it has been a long time of no sex or with a smaller guy.

After that, lady is aroused, and "relaxed" and things are fine.

Give it a day, and things are "back to normal" including it takes a while for the big guy. Over time lady gets used to big guy, but still is plenty fine for smaller guy.

I'd argue the EXACT opposite. A lady who gets plenty of great sex, with good orgasms tightens the vagina through repeated muscle contractions, and gets tighter. 

Kegals is where it's at.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Jeremy8419 said:


> I, she already took a D that day..



D??? What is D???


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

drmiller100 said:


> That is such utter bullshit. IF a lady isn't used to a bigger girth, yeah, it takes some time to become comfortable. About an hour of good foreplay and patience if it has been a long time of no sex or with a smaller guy.
> 
> After that, lady is aroused, and "relaxed" and things are fine.
> 
> ...


Meh, my real life experiences say otherwise. Which is why I have no desire to argue this topic any further. The experiences of myself, and those I know personally back up what I have stated.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Consolidated Potato (Feb 2, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> That is such utter bullshit. IF a lady isn't used to a bigger girth, yeah, it takes some time to become comfortable. About an hour of good foreplay and patience if it has been a long time of no sex or with a smaller guy.
> 
> After that, lady is aroused, and "relaxed" and things are fine.
> 
> ...


The analogy I've heard is that the vag is like a sock. It can stretch and contract back to its original size but over time the elasticity will loosen and you end up with one loose sock and one sad lover. Kegels are meant for women to exercise their vag to stem the eventuality of the dreaded loose sock syndrome but can't stop it completely.

:laughing:


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Consolidated Potato said:


> The analogy I've heard is that the vag is like a sock. It can stretch and contract back to its original size but over time the elasticity will loosen and you end up with one loose sock and one sad lover. Kegels are meant for women to exercise their vag to stem the eventuality of the dreaded loose sock syndrome but can't stop it completely.
> 
> :laughing:


ok. How about the vag is lined with muscle. The more exercise it gets, the stronger and firmer it gets, and the muscle "bulks up a bit". 

By your argument, I should have 6 pack abs as I never do crunches or situps. 

People who work out in the gym every day seriously should have big flabby saggy arms and legs.


----------



## Consolidated Potato (Feb 2, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> ok. How about the vag is lined with muscle. The more exercise it gets, the stronger and firmer it gets, and the muscle "bulks up a bit".
> 
> By your argument, I should have 6 pack abs as I never do crunches or situps.
> 
> People who work out in the gym every day seriously should have big flabby saggy arms and legs.


I think you slightly misunderstood what I was saying. Really though, I don't disagree with you as the only time there is a problem is if tearing is involved. That only happens to some women during childbirth or if the guy is being too aggressive or physically incompatible in terms of size.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Consolidated Potato said:


> I think you slightly misunderstood what I was saying. Really though, I don't disagree with you as the only time there is a problem is if tearing is involved. That only happens to some women during childbirth or if the guy is being too aggressive or physically incompatible in terms of size.


Ok, let's go down that path. The only time "tearing" is involved during childbirth is when the kid is huge and an episiotomy is not performed. 

Too aggressive and ripped vagina would be REALLY brutal or breaking the hymen.

Physically incompatible. Again, LOTS of foreplay, lots of patience, perhaps some good lube, and no "tearing" will happen. As first place winner of "PerC's biggest girth competition" I'm qualified to comment.

With Anal, and getting excited, microtears will occur, but that is a whole different topic.

I can see this whole subject lit me up. To me this is on the edge of "shaming women" for having sex, and besides that, it is misinformation. Potato, I don't think you are doing it, but the information in general is flat wrong.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

I thought of another analogy.

If you use your dick a lot, does it get smaller?


----------



## Consolidated Potato (Feb 2, 2015)

drmiller100 said:


> Ok, let's go down that path. The only time "tearing" is involved during childbirth is when the kid is huge and an episiotomy is not performed.


It really depends on the anatomy of the woman. Some women easily give birth while others do so with difficulty and physical damage, and for a small number of women, it would be physically dangerous to do so.



drmiller100 said:


> Too aggressive and ripped vagina would be REALLY brutal or breaking the hymen.


I have no experience in this regard but I've heard/read some women claim that it does happen.



drmiller100 said:


> Physically incompatible. Again, LOTS of foreplay, lots of patience, perhaps some good lube, and no "tearing" will happen. As first place winner of "PerC's biggest girth competition" I'm qualified to comment.


LOL. :laughing: I'll take your word for it.



drmiller100 said:


> With Anal, and getting excited, microtears will occur, but that is a whole different topic.


Yes, anal is something else completely and much much less enjoyable, IMO. I don't understand why some guys who are straight want it so badly and it makes even less sense to me as to why a straight guy would want anyone sticking things in their bum. Maybe I'm just incredibly old-fashioned and basic or something. *shrug*



drmiller100 said:


> I can see this whole subject lit me up. To me this is on the edge of "shaming women" for having sex, and besides that, it is misinformation. Potato, I don't think you are doing it, but the information in general is flat wrong.


I think the truth is ultimately what matters the most here. If guys or gals are spreading lies about the subject, then yes, it is "slut shaming". If it is true, then it needs to acknowledged and understood properly.

A lot of people also don't know that having sex in their teens increases a woman's chance of cervical cancer by a pretty fair amount. I think it would be unethical for anyone to dismiss such research as a thinly veiled attempt at scaring women into celibacy in their teens as that's something that definitely should be taught in school health classes.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Jeremy8419 said:


> I gave the correct info on last page... Looseness after sex is until like the next day at most. If she is very loose, she already took a D that day. It does expand, but retracts in about half a day. This is why if you are a marathon man, it's not as tight on round 3, but on next day round 1...


this is like speaking about vaginas in a vacuum. 


the "tightness" will fluctuate, just like the length/girth of a penis will fluctuate, in response to many things. the "not as tight on round 3, but on the next day at round one"-rule kind of breaks or falls through if you add stimulation to the equation (as stimulation or having an orgasm will cause the walls to contract). 


not that it really matters, but speaking about it that way makes it seem like it's a static thing, and can give misconceptions (like those that have been going on for, most likely, thousands of years) and get things all of out of whack. 

(cue spooky music)_ neither are what they seem at first, nor do they give an impression of what there is to be had_


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I prefer my pussies on fire, and flooded with milk. A dilettante of various flavors of hotdogs.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

I just find it very funny guys are sitting here talking about vaginas and it's clear you know very little about female anatomy. It's almost cute lol


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

/Shrug. You can know something well and still have people disagree out of ignorance.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I just find it very funny guys are sitting here talking about vaginas and it's clear you know very little about female anatomy. It's almost cute lol


i don't know, i've seen some things in here that are factually correct (coming from guys). 

why don't you school us then? :tongue:


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

I guess that guy got the answer

Zelong Dong: Hendon Mob Poker Database

We shall wait for his in depth input.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Gore Motel said:


> more like a HOLE new experience!


That pun rocks! :tongue:


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

Personally, as the proud owner of a Tight Pussy™, I believe that Tight Pussies™ can truly be an extraordinary experience for both parties. Kegels™ sold separately.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Your dad's butthole isn't so tight anymore but it's still pretty good.


----------



## zoibat (Mar 19, 2015)

Tight pussies really aren't a thing. If your chicks pussy's tight, then that means you ain't arousin her at all.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

zoibat said:


> Tight pussies really aren't a thing. If your chicks pussy's tight, then that means you ain't arousin her at all.


That's actually not true at all. Even fully aroused, I find a man with large girth to be incredibly painful.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

zoibat said:


> Tight pussies really aren't a thing. If your chicks pussy's tight, then that means you ain't arousin her at all.


Ah it means she doesn't know how to contract her pussy. Or you haven't been with someone who knows how to do this. 

It is a real thing. When I contract enough I can barely get a tiny tiny vibe in.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Apolo said:


> Your logic is completely flawed... As "tightness" is completely subjective to the person and the girth of their penis...
> 
> A tighter fit is better for more pleasure, UNLESS, you are so sensitive that a tight vagina will lead to premature ejaculation... So logically speaking, if someone says to me that they prefer a vagina that is loose and not tight, to them, it will make me assume they have issues with PE....



I have a 1.2 inch long penis with the girth of a dime, AND I come in 15.327 seconds, sometimes even faster!


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

I've never put my wiener in a pussy I didn't like. 

Most women I've been with in my sexually mature age can tighten their vaginers at will. I guess it's what, kegels? So additionally, most pussies I've played around in, best of both worlds.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Apolo said:


> I see where you are going, and agree, but I think we are talking about 2 different things in a way.
> 
> I am merely talking about a woman who frequently has sex with men of greater girth. If a woman is having sex with the same, or multiple partners of Girth A, lets say 6", then they have sex with someone of Girth B, lets say 4", the guy with Girth B will experience the perceived "loose" feeling.
> 
> ...


That's interesting because I've had plenty of sex and men remark on the tightness of my vagina. I think it's possible you have a thin penis and are compatible with women who have small vaginas, as vagina actually comes in various genetic sizes, sort of like penises. 

Like Lala said, if sex made vaginas loose, then women who have had sex with one man many times would have loose vag. Your entire premise stems from either slut shaming, or your small penis. There's nothing wrong with having a small penis, as some women seem to be happy with that, but it's really not grounds for you to claim you know that when you experience hot dog down a hallway it's the womans fault for being a slut. Maybe you're the slut and should find a woman with a tight vag and stay with her.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

JakeDK said:


> I had a girlfriend once who was so tight that I almost cried when trying to enter her pussy. Apologetically she tried to calm me and said, "don't worry, it will get better.." I remember thinking to myself but never telling her, "You don't understand, these are tears of joy!"
> 
> Not to ruin your boyfriend's pretty little lie, but I think truth must be told. It is the fking best!
> 
> ...


Are you like...seventeen? Lots of adult men intentionally don't cum right away because they get more pleasure from prolonging the experience, even during a blow job, even during a hand job. Under completely selfish circumstances, men certainly will prolong their orgasm to increase their own pleasure, it's not just something considerate lovers do during vaginal intercourse. Of course there's also wanting to please ones partner, but that tends to be for emotionally mature adults. 

I'm also totally creeped out that you fist people, then complain about loose vaginas. 

SERIOUSLY ARE YOU A TEENAGER.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Thalassa said:


> SERIOUSLY ARE YOU A TEENAGER.


Most people who use that word nowadays are usually ignorant teenagers so it's not worth getting angry about, really. I avoid people who use these words.


----------



## JakeDK (Jun 27, 2011)

Thalassa said:


> SERIOUSLY ARE YOU A TEENAGER.


I'm a 25-year-old teenager, yes.



Thalassa said:


> Are you like...seventeen?


What if I had been 17. Would that have changed your view of my sexual experience?

Well, I can say that I would still have been a virgin then and thus have had no sexual experience at all.




Thalassa said:


> I'm also totally creeped out that you fist people, then complain about loose vaginas.


You got to look at the cause and effect here. You can't say that me fisting an already loose vagina was the original cause for the vagina to become loose. Of cause it won't help make it tight either.

It can be a shame for a man to find that his penis won't fill the woman's vagina. First of all, there's no pleasure in it for yourself, and you start to realize that there probably isn't any pleasure in it for her either.

You may say, well then you have a small penis. I have only measured the length of my penis actually, but judging that my penis look quite proportional, I'll leave it up to you to judge whether 17 cm is small for a penis. In my opinion the normal penis from 13-16 cm should suffice for most women. Some might need a larger one. I don't know.

However, the resort to fisting might in fact stem from another, and less perverted, desire which you quite rightly mention:



Thalassa said:


> Of course there's also wanting to please ones partner, but that tends to be for emotionally mature adults.


Now that you put me in the judging-by-age game, I'd like to know yours as well


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

JakeDK said:


> I'm a 25-year-old teenager, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not flirting with you. You sound like you're terrible in bed, and yes if you were seventeen there would be hope that you were simply immature and showing off, bragging about your teary premature ejaculation with your virgin high school gf, pretending that you have fisted people, speaking with such arrogance about what adult men experience during sex when you clearly know nothing about edging or tantra ...the ladies/sluts thing too was pretty high school weekend party, and I am yes guessing that your penis is small, or simply that you're terrible in bed, and some people are not because of lack of experience but because they see sex as a numbers game, where it's really about how many. None of what you are saying adds up actually. I have never been fisted actually, so ...no.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

JakeDK said:


> You got to look at the cause and effect here. You can't say that me fisting an already loose vagina was the original cause for the vagina to become loose. Of cause it won't help make it tight either.


What are you talking about? Why would a vagina be 'loose' in this situation?


----------



## MessWithTheBest (Mar 20, 2015)

Come on... tell me that you are trolling on your sex status!
How could a woman(or girl etc) start a thread like this... Damn it... Nevermind.

[HR][/HR]
I would prefer the normal one, too tight would be kinda harsh(for her) too big would be kinda boring(for both).


----------



## JakeDK (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay, I give up. I gave you my opinion of which I prefer, a tight or a loose vagina. It seems that my personal preference for the tight vagina is not only technically but also morally wrong.

My penis is small.
I am trying to flirt with Thalass.
I am 17.
I am arrogant.
I am bragging about how many girls I have slept with.
I know nothing about edging/tantra.
I am terrible in bed.

Hehe, now I understand what it is like for a woman to participate in a debate on whether she prefers the big/small dick.
Thank you.


----------



## DanishENTJ (Mar 21, 2015)

I prefer more boob.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

JakeDK said:


> Okay, I give up. I gave you my opinion of which I prefer, a tight or a loose vagina. It seems that my personal preference for the tight vagina is not only technically but also morally wrong.
> 
> My penis is small.
> I am trying to flirt with Thalass.
> ...


You told a woman that her boyfriend was lying to her about what he preferred, and what you offered as "proof" was a rather adolescent story about premature ejaculation, in which you referred to some women as sluts, and there really was no reason to put a winking face at the end of your post, you aren't charming and nothing you said was amusing...no one said it was morally wrong, but your attitude is immature, you weren't just expressing your opinion. What you did was the equivalent of correcting a man who said his gf loved his small to average penis, and telling him no, women love huge penises, she's lying, your experience is wrong, your dick is too small, hahaha. 

And you obviously don't know about edging/tantra, that's really clear from your posts.


----------



## JakeDK (Jun 27, 2011)

Thalassa, there's nothing mature about you. You're an idiot and full of bullshit. I don't know anything about tantra, no. And I am not going to sign up for your tantra tips or praise you for your Shiva Café Legend Status.

I can't know if the story her boyfriend told her was a lie and I can't offer you any proof as to why it should be. I can only say that to me the story sound like a lie. A guy may still love and enjoy sex with his girlfriend but saying that he prefers a loose vagina to a tight is a lie if you ask me.

I knew that people like you would judge me for telling my own experience. I knew that my words was gonna be twisted by someone like you. I don't walk around fisting people. When I said ladies/sluts, I also said I'll leave the judgment to the reader and said that I appreciate all women willing to have sex with me. I don't see women as sluts but had I called them ladies only another lunatic like you would have accused me of only dating sluts and invalidated my experience. 

You completely dodged my question of how old you are by claiming that I want to know your age because I am trying to flirt with you. I can tell you that I have absolutely no interest in your disgusting personality. Twisting my words and accusing me of having a small penis, being arrogant, and repeatedly reveal that you are actually only interested to state you know something about Tantra/edging to which I couldn't care less.

It seems that in your opinion if one knows nothing about tantra that they cannot have a personal opinion of whether they prefer a tight or a loose vagina.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Apolo said:


> Ah, you mean a hand full of forum goers, most of which are under the age of 20? Excuse me while I compare the partners and experiences I have had, with the words of a random internet peep...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where you're going with this. I don't understand why saying people have loose vaginas is different than saying you have a small penis. It adds up to the same thing. I would guess, deduce logically, that smaller penises like smaller vaginas, and that larger penises are actually happier in vaginas that are not exceptionally small. Of course there are abnormalities, like unusually small or large penises, and vaginas so tight they result from fear and vaginas so loose they result from weak pelvic floors or childbirth in the Duggar category, but when men go on and on about loose vaginas, except for the rare overworked one by a prostitute having multiple intercourse that day or exceptionally weak pelvic floor or vaginal tearing from multiple or difficult childbirth, it becomes pretty obvious they have a small member. Just as the man with a very large member complains just about everyone, except a mother of ten, is too tight to have any crazy fun with. 

I'm the one using logic, you're the one using your feelings. I know my vagina isn't exceptionally loose, because I do yoga, kegels, and my size one menstrual cup doesn't fall out, even outside of lovers remarking on it. BUT if I had a very loose vagina, the obvious solution would be to seek very well hung men. Easy peasy solution. I tend to like medium length/girth, and if I required bigger, Id seek it. In the process I wouldn't have to call people slutty, or liars, to cover up my small penis.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Apolo said:


> Ah, you mean a hand full of forum goers, most of which are under the age of 20?
> 
> As I clearly stated that the two women, with which had loose vaginas, we very slutty.
> 
> ...


so, you have a population of TWO, from which you determine ANECDOTAL evidence, and you are a slut by your own definition as you have had sex with lots of people.
By your definition, I am a slut also. I bet I'm a bigger slut than you, and my experience of a LARGE population is number of times of having sex has nothing to do with vagina size, just like number of times eating a meal does not make your mouth larger.

I would further suggest you be careful with the slut shaming of women on this site. I've seen others get in trouble for that.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Thalassa said:


> I'm not sure where you're going with this. I don't understand why saying people have loose vaginas is different than saying you have a small penis. It adds up to the same thing. I would guess, deduce logically, that smaller penises like smaller vaginas, and that larger penises are actually happier in vaginas that are not exceptionally small. Of course there are abnormalities, like unusually small or large penises, and vaginas so tight they result from fear and vaginas so loose they result from weak pelvic floors or childbirth in the Duggar category, but when men go on and on about loose vaginas, except for the rare overworked one by a prostitute having multiple intercourse that day or exceptionally weak pelvic floor or vaginal tearing from multiple or difficult childbirth, it becomes pretty obvious they have a small member. Just as the man with a very large member complains just about everyone, except a mother of ten, is too tight to have any crazy fun with.
> 
> I'm the one using logic, you're the one using your feelings. I know my vagina isn't exceptionally loose, because I do yoga, kegels, and my size one menstrual cup doesn't fall out, even outside of lovers remarking on it. BUT if I had a very loose vagina, the obvious solution would be to seek very well hung men. Easy peasy solution. I tend to like medium length/girth, and if I required bigger, Id seek it. *In the process I wouldn't have to call people slutty, or liars, to cover up my small penis.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

> I am not sure how I was slut shaming, I was just describing a characteristic of theirs. Sleeping with a vast number of people in quick succession. If that is slut shaming, so be it, I don't honestly care. I am not here to tip toe on egg shells.


I highly doubt you'd say the same thing in a thread about men having many sexual partners which makes you a) a hypocrite and b) sexist.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Pussies are overrated.

#ditchthebitchandmaketheswitch
#ittakesamantopleaseaman


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Pussies are overrated.
> 
> #ditchthebitchandmaketheswitch
> #ittakesamantopleaseaman


hey let's not cause any problems friend X3


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Thalassa said:


> Um maybe he is large enough to complain about not being able to get too freaky. Some men are overly large. Just like the small menz keep saying that other menz are lying if they say some vagina is too tight.


I somehow doubt his honesty, in that respect. but it could be, but i doubt it. Doesn't make biological sense, considering that the vagina is very adaptable or accommodating to sizes based on preparation, anyone who really has a big penis would know this.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Pseudonymity said:


> I somehow doubt his honesty, in that respect. but it could be, but i doubt it. Doesn't make biological sense, considering that the vagina is very adaptable or accommodating to sizes based on preparation, anyone who really has a big penis would know this.


Some vaginae take a LOT of foreplay and patience for some penis girths, but with persistence and patience it always seesm work out.............. None the less, some vagina are too short for some penises.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Apolo said:


> Now, if I was trying to compensate for something, I would have been marching around this topic, telling everyone who disagreed with me, that they blah blah blah. But obviously this was not the case. You however, are doing exactly that.
> 
> So, act your age, and grow up. To stem the continuation of this nonsense, I am just going to add you to my ignore list.
> 
> Again, you are not going to convince me otherwise, when my own experiences, and those of the people I know personally contradict what you perpetuating.



Indeed.

I bet you don't see the irony in your post.


----------



## sogood (Aug 24, 2014)

Is anal sex all about power? 
Stop ruining anal sex for me.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

devoid said:


> Yes and no. Vaginae can expand a lot, but it takes patience and skill and can be quite frustrating. I have a somewhat small vagina, and every time I have sex with someone over 6 inches I feel a sharp pain once they hit my cervix (or even for anyone over 5 if we do DP). It takes a minute of easing into the back before my vagina will expand. And for every inch over 6, it takes another few minutes of awkwardly/nervously prodding further back until I can handle all of it. Not to mention, penetration itself can be difficult. It's frustrating to spend 10 minutes trying to penetrate the first time even when I'm very wet already, and sometimes after quite a lot of foreplay.


I know this wasn't what you meant, but because this thread was so lolzy already I read DP and thought Donkey Punch...

Never change, PerC people, never change .


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

bigstupidgrin said:


> I know this wasn't what you meant, but because this thread was so lolzy already I read DP and thought Donkey Punch...
> 
> Never change, PerC people, never change .


Lol, you could have a micropenis and that would still hurt... and indeed you would have a micropenis after I got through with you.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Whenever I hear guys talking about 'tightness' as if it's their main or only source of pleasure, I can't help but think of the stoma story. I can't ever look at those guys in the same way again.


----------



## Zenobia Kael (Sep 16, 2014)

devoid said:


> A lot of people orgasm from lap dances, if you do it right.  It's all about chemistry, timing and making a connection. One time a customer sat down in front of me, and as soon as I sat in his lap he convulsed and said, "Oh god, there's no way I can last for four minutes of this." x3 I've been told* I'm very good at creating a sense of intimacy*.


im not sure that what Jung meant when he said Ne is about seeing possibilities in the moment.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Im not sure.

I will say that sometimes being excessively tight can be a hindrance,
like say when you're so tight you break a condom, or pull it off of
your partners penis.

This is one reason why I'm currently getting my tubes tied, and have
suffered through using dual-protection (Hormonal birth control + male
condoms), and the mood-altering side effects from birth control since
I've been sexually active - I cant risk my tight lady bits accidentally
ripping through a condom.

It's all sunshine, puppies, and kittens until someone gets knocked up.

So, while I'd never want to have a super-loose vagina, I'd never want 
an incredibly (Read: Virginal) tight one, either.

I dont see how people fuck virgins.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

devoid said:


> Yes and no. Vaginae can expand a lot, but it takes patience and skill and can be quite frustrating. I have a somewhat small vagina, and every time I have sex with someone over 6 inches I feel a sharp pain once they hit my cervix (or even for anyone over 5 if we do DP). It takes a minute of easing into the back before my vagina will expand. And for every inch over 6, it takes another few minutes of awkwardly/nervously prodding further back until I can handle all of it. Not to mention, penetration itself can be difficult. It's frustrating to spend 10 minutes trying to penetrate the first time even when I'm very wet already, and sometimes after quite a lot of foreplay.



If I were you, I'd speak with a gyno about this. I'm in the tight
category as well, but can easily accommodate 5-6 inches. In fact,
most women's vaginas can accommodate anywhere between 1-2
inches above the average penis size, as long as there isn't an
excessive amount of pounding going on.

Pain during sex should always be treated as a red flag, and not
being able to take 6 inches, after foreplay and arousal should be
equally as alarming.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

TWN said:


> If I were you, I'd speak with a gyno about this. I'm in the tight
> category as well, but can easily accommodate 5-6 inches. In fact,
> most women's vaginas can accommodate anywhere between 1-2
> inches above the average penis size, as long as there isn't an
> ...


I have talked to several gynecologists about this. They all told me that I'm on the small side and that they have a difficult time doing the tests because of that as well. So none were surprised by my struggle in sex. My vagina can definitely accommodate more than an average penis (my ex boyfriend was literally 9 inches, and I've been with another who was 7 and one 8). But I've found that most men, especially during casual sex, can be very rough and forceful in the beginning, and many of them aren't very good at foreplay. So my ex who was 9 inches often hurt me less than one night stands with guys who were 6 inches, because he was patient while they were selfish.

If you've been with only men who were patient, gentle and sympathetic during sex, I envy you. Out of the 15 partners I've had, only a handful of them were that way. And most of the women I've talked to say the same thing.


----------



## wyldstyle (Feb 21, 2014)

If I am turned in, I can accommodate 7 1/2 inches length, however very thick can hurt. Average to slightly above average thickness is lovely. 

I am one of those girls big on muscle control. I like to clench them and pull them in so that they can't leave. And I have, on occasion, pushed them out/ toys during orgasm. I can also orgasm through breathing and clenching and pulling up the pc muscles. And I have birthed kids. Birthing kids could be an issue if you do not rehab the area.

Strong pulsing orgasms are great for keeping yourself in great shape- along with strength training, vaginal weight lifting, pelvic exercisers and pilates. But do this for you, not for someone else. Learn your body well-- strong pelvic floor and engaging it during sex yields easier, stronger orgasms.

Vaginas are all different- nobody is exactly alike. It is a beautiful thing!


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

devoid said:


> If you've been with only men who were patient, gentle and sympathetic during sex, I envy you. Out of the 15 partners I've had, only a handful of them were that way. And most of the women I've talked to say the same thing.


Ive actually found the opposite to be true for me, at least
with men I fucked casually. 

Some of them were really rough, and I like it that way,
but most of them were very gentle to start, because, well,
I'm not really a talker, and typically men don't want to be
accused of rape down the line - they've moved steady and
slow due to uneasiness of having casual sex, especially a
one-night stand.

Actually, most of my casual sex partners have been one or
two-nighters, so maybe that's why they've been so careful,
and somewhat respectful.

This has actually bothered me in the past, because I really enjoy 
rough sex (Even when it hurts, which is rare), and don't mind a 
sore or even bruised (Yes, I had to have THAT conversation
with my gyno) vagina.

Having a bruised, purple vagina is a badge of honor for me.

It feels so weird typing that.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Pseudonymity said:


> I somehow doubt his honesty, in that respect. but it could be, but i doubt it. Doesn't make biological sense, considering that the vagina is very adaptable or accommodating to sizes based on preparation, anyone who really has a big penis would know this.


There are men so large I don't want them anywhere near me, so yes it does make biological sense, he could be extremely large. I have also found that it's easier for me to do doggie style if the guy is average-small, or if I am extremely turned on, it has to come later. I think I have a low cervix or something. I find girth more important than length, except in the very long or very short. Most penises are within the range of average and yes the average vagina can work with those. But I have no patience for any man who could potentially hurt me without twenty minutes of fore play, or who is so small he may as well use his fingers. I have noticed here some men not liking that I am pointing out that being obsessed with exceptional tightness is probably due to being smaller than average, but it's just how it is. The one guy who actually went as far as to call a complete stranger a liar probably experienced real frustration because of his small penis and projects it on to other men who don't have the issue. I mean hey let's just be honest here.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Thalassa said:


> There are men so large I don't want them anywhere near me, so yes it does make biological sense, he could be extremely large. I have also found that it's easier for me to do doggie style if the guy is average-small, or if I am extremely turned on, it has to come later. I think I have a low cervix or something. I find girth more important than length, except in the very long or very short. Most penises are within the range of average and yes the average vagina can work with those. But I have no patience for any man who could potentially hurt me without twenty minutes of fore play, or who is so small he may as well use his fingers. I have noticed here some men not liking that I am pointing out that being obsessed with exceptional tightness is probably due to being smaller than average, but it's just how it is. The one guy who actually went as far as to call a complete stranger a liar probably experienced real frustration because of his small penis and projects it on to other men who don't have the issue. I mean hey let's just be honest here.



It just doesnt make sense from the perspective that a man who is well endowed can work around this issue. I know that a long penis can hit the cervix, which I can only imagine can hurt, but if you approach it more methodically, like, foreplay, lubricants, and take it slow at first, so she can adjust, then it should be wonderful and after sometime, I dont think all of these would be necessary. Writing this stuff is still weird for me, maybe due to where my thoughts reside most of the time, and it has nothing to do with sex. I am a very mystical person, and don't really care about sex atm, and I have a strong since of morality, so talking about all of this makes me feel funny, but its a part of me, so I need to express it, and not suppress it, as it is how I am. I'm a male, im sexual, probably not as much as other guys but i am. And i stand by my opinion, and I agree, even though i was trolling before, i said similar about the obsession with tightness and suggesting that a loose vagina means a woman is overly sexual, is more than likely they have a small penis. 

What would you consider too big?


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

What a great thread.

Can we get a gynecologist up in this pussy thread??


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

crackitty said:


> I can kinda see the disadvantage of a small pussy. If we're talking tightness, I think I'm average, maybe on the tighter side of average? I dunno, my “tightness” has only been mentioned a hand full of times by partners. But I do think I have a short vajayjay and that is annoying. It doesn't take much to slam into my cervix, but I also think most of the D that I have had was on the larger side of average. Except for one of my first real BF's that fucker was hung and it sucked. I've bled from sex with him more than once and no I was not virgin. Not fun!
> 
> What I hate is if I really like someone I want them to relax and just fuck me the way they want to fuck me. The guy that I like, I think the sex is really good and really compatible, but when he's really turned on he's just a smidge too big for me. It sucks having to put the breaks on when we were both getting pretty into things. That being said I don't think men really understand foreplay. A little bit of kissing and some second base can certainly turn me on, but it isn't exactly reeving the engine. You can get a lot more mileage out of me when the foreplay is good. I think a lot of guys overcomplicate things, just a lot of very sensual touching really gets me going and a lot of the woman I talk to feel the same way. Believe it or not just touching my shoulder the right way can do a lot more for me than say, a rushed hand job.... but I digress.


Word.

Sex with a woman is like boiling a pot of water. It takes a while to heat it up. This is all the more important for a tight vaginer. Touch her all over, not just the "go-to" spots, aka ass, boobs, tits, pussy. Brush lightly on her face, neck, freaking calf, back, squeeze, hair, pull gently, lil harder etc etc. In fact everywhere BUT the Promise Land. Tease tease tease. Once the hips start to buck, then brush the clit LIGHTLY, back to rest of body, back to vaginer, stick a finger in, maybe two or three, and so on, then stick the tip of your dick in (the pussy, not boiling water).




One thing that took me forever to learn was when to back off. I kind of injured a girl or two, ha, but they didn't say anything at the time. And in my experience, ladies often will take some pain rather than stop me, if I'm goin at it (even long term girlfriends kept this from me). But for the love of god, stop me!! Now I just frequently ask throughout, "you ok?" (especially during certain positions like doggy) Communication during but also afterward is highly recommended. I like to do little post game interviews.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

johnnyyukon said:


> What a great thread.
> 
> Can we get a gynecologist up in this pussy thread??


shit there needs to be a whole lot up in this pussy thread, needs a lot more love and affection, u kno wat im sayin?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Pseudonymity said:


> It just doesnt make sense from the perspective that a man who is well endowed can work around this issue. I know that a long penis can hit the cervix, which I can only imagine can hurt, but if you approach it more methodically, like, foreplay, lubricants, and take it slow at first, so she can adjust, then it should be wonderful and after sometime, I dont think all of these would be necessary. Writing this stuff is still weird for me, maybe due to where my thoughts reside most of the time, and it has nothing to do with sex. I am a very mystical person, and don't really care about sex atm, and I have a strong since of morality, so talking about all of this makes me feel funny, but its a part of me, so I need to express it, and not suppress it, as it is how I am. I'm a male, im sexual, probably not as much as other guys but i am. And i stand by my opinion, and I agree, even though i was trolling before, i said similar about the obsession with tightness and suggesting that a loose vagina means a woman is overly sexual, is more than likely they have a small penis.
> 
> What would you consider too big?


I know too big when I see it. And I guess that's good that you are getting more comfortable talking about things sexual by posting on the Internet. I think it's great when the Internet can serve a therapeutic purpose. 

Anyway, people have sexual preferences and I just wouldn't want to have sex with someone who would have to be that careful with me. I'm not saying just shoving it in is preferable, but I personally would rather avoid all that, and in my very first post in this thread I mentioned that a man's sexual style as well as penis size might affect his preference in a vagina. So I can see how a very large might have frustrating experiences based on the women who he happened to be with, and how freaky he wished to be.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Pseudonymity said:


> shit there needs to be a whole lot up in this pussy thread, needs a lot more love and affection, u kno wat im sayin?


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

You're trippin' man. Tight is always better because of tighter thrust which stimulates the tip better.


----------



## gmaslin (Feb 28, 2015)

I've read lots of confusion here and after nearly 25 pages that's a problem. For the record, the more sexually active I am within a given time interval, the tighter I become on the inside and the larger I become on the outside. *This post* makes a lot of sense to me and would explain the counter-intuitive experience I described above. He has other posts that provide additional information but the one linked says the most in the clearest way.


----------



## FreeKekistan (Mar 4, 2015)

loading said:


> You're trippin' man. Tight is always better because of tighter thrust which stimulates the tip better.


"Ouch, it hurts!"
"Oow, too deep!"
*eyes squeezed in clear discomfort*

Yeah, much better... :dry: I don't care how much the tip is stimulated, this is way more detrimental than someone that's... loose. If sex is bad, everything is bad, and I mean everything.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

mystikro said:


> "Ouch, it hurts!"
> "Oow, too deep!"
> *eyes squeezed in clear discomfort*
> 
> Yeah, much better... :dry: I don't care how much the tip is stimulated, this is way more detrimental than someone that's... loose. If sex is bad, everything is bad, and I mean everything.


Depends how you do it man. It's a muscle after all. So you're not going to go ham on it without hurting your partner. You can take it slow – and _still_ enjoy it because it's tighter.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Pelvic control, moving your hips against their movement, leg strength to hold him away and preventing deep penetration for a little while then relaxing all of the sudden making him get a super deep thrust unexpectedly, closing your knees in an angle that changes the vagina walls conformation, etc etc... a pussy is not a fluffy bag to be rubbed ... we can do a lot more? 

I had a partner nearly crying when I did all the above, mixed and matched during sex 


But now I have a question, the way you guys mentioned cuming prematurely and without control in a tight pussy makes me wonder, does male orgasm come (Hehehe) against your will ? I mean, it's possible to hold but not to provoke it ?
You know what I mean? 
I don't cum without kinda of consciously doing so ... contracting and so on... it's not like a sneeze. ..


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

FePa said:


> But now I have a question, the way you guys mentioned cuming prematurely and without control in a tight pussy makes me wonder, does male orgasm come (Hehehe) against your will ? I mean, it's possible to hold but not to provoke it ?
> You know what I mean?
> I don't cum without kinda of consciously doing so ... contracting and so on... it's not like a sneeze. ..


I don't control when I come. I find it difficult to climax and if/when I do, it's more like a sneeze.


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Twitchie said:


> I don't control when I come. I find it difficult to climax and if/when I do, it's more like a sneeze.


Oh, really? 
And which one do you experience? 
Clitoris or vaginal? 
I've never had a vaginal without Clitoris stimulation at the same time, so it is not uncontrolled


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

FePa said:


> But now I have a question, the way you guys mentioned cuming prematurely and without control in a tight pussy makes me wonder, does male orgasm come (Hehehe) against your will ? I mean, it's possible to hold but not to provoke it ?
> You know what I mean?
> I don't cum without kinda of consciously doing so ... contracting and so on... it's not like a sneeze. ..


The weiner has a mind of its own, and it doesn't listen to commands from the brain very well. One dick sneeze, and it's all over, unlike females that can come and come and keep going (depending on cock stamina, some rest, and then back in the game sure, but that's missing the point).

HOWEVER, a man can train his weiner to be more obedient, though it takes practice and technique. A well disciplined dick can defeat the tightest of pussies.

As Socrates said, Know Thy Dong


----------



## Twitchie (Apr 2, 2015)

FePa said:


> Oh, really?
> And which one do you experience?
> Clitoris or vaginal?
> I've never had a vaginal without Clitoris stimulation at the same time, so it is not uncontrolled


More often than not, I don't come during sex. But when I have, it was just vaginal. I'm very self-conscious. If it was about letting go, I don't think I'd come.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Whatever turns you on...

I mean common allready, get over your sad attempt to try to dictate other peoples taste in bed.
It is despicable and I wish all the internet gentialia horror stories upon you for it. :tongue:


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

johnnyyukon said:


> The weiner has a mind of its own, and it doesn't listen to commands from the brain very well. One dick sneeze, and it's all over, unlike females that can come and come and keep going (depending on cock stamina, some rest, and then back in the game sure, but that's missing the point).
> 
> HOWEVER, a man can train his weiner to be more obedient, though it takes practice and technique. A well disciplined dick can defeat the tightest of pussies.
> 
> As Socrates said, Know Thy Dong


that's really pretty good.

Boys start out cuming quickly and easily. Girls start out not knowing how to cum at all.

Over time men figure out how to hold out longer and longer. Women figure out what makes them cum and finding confidence to tell their guy.

FWIW, I think there are 5 kinds of female orgasm.


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

that depends. are big dicks overrated?


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@drmiller100



> Boys start out cuming quickly and easily. Girls start out not knowing how to cum at all.


I've had orgasms before my first time...


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

RobynC said:


> @_drmiller100_
> 
> I've had orgasms before my first time...


you had an orgasm before your first time WHAT????


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I've had an orgasm before I had sex


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Pussies tighten after orgasm. But I dunno if all pussies do that equally :/ But it tends to feel really sensitive after orgasm, like in a good way.. if you're kinda masochistic


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Definitely overrated
Why?
Tight means you aren't very liked...

Anyway, vaginas do not expand because of sex which means having a prefered kind is invalid.


----------

